

Dear Librarian: New York Public Library's Quirkiest Inquiries - benbreen
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/may/28/librarian-new-york-public-librarys-quirkiest-enquiries

======
psykovsky

        ‘15 June, 1967, [Question:] What is the natural enemy of a duck?
       [Librarian:] What do you mean?
       [Reply:] Well, a whole flight of them landed in my pool and I have waved a broom at them but all they do is look at me and quack. I thought I could introduce the natural enemy into the pool area.’

~~~
ghayes
I'd love to see answers to each of these questions.

~~~
jerseyredd
Elmer Fudd, everyone knows that.

------
AnonJ
Weird. How were librarians supposed to know that much in the eyes of the
general public. Surely they were no different than other folks?

------
pascalmemories
Much better than using Siri ! Just call the NY public library !

~~~
ars
You still can: 917-ASK-NYPL

